
US colleges trying to install location tracking apps on students’ phones - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21112456/spotteredu-degree-analytics-student-location-tracking-app-attendance
======
duxup
I know the local university has an app that you use to check in at sporting
events to get points and etc.

It isn't clear if there is any tracking outside when they check in. Like many
things I would wonder if the school really knows or if the vendor is honest.

------
buffaloo
US colleges need a great big budget cut.

